# [SOLVED] Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?



## andyarok (Aug 25, 2007)

My Computer has the follwing configuration:

Mainboard :	Intel D915GAV
Chipset :	Intel i915G
Processor :	Intel Pentium 4 530J @ 3000 MHz
Physical Memory :	1280 MB
Video Card :	NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS 
Hard Disk :	ST3160215AS (160 GB)
Hard Disk :	ST380817AS (80 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	XAX RSH238XM SCSI CdRom Device
DVD-Rom Drive :	TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182F ATA Device
Monitor Type :	Samsung SyncMaster - 17 inches
Network Card : SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
DirectX :	Version 11.00
Windows Performance Index :	3.3

My processor gets heated way too often... Whenever I play a game the temperature goes upto 84 C... Mostly in the range of 74-78 C while playing games and in the range of 58-68 C when idle.. And you know the fan usually makes a hell lot of noise... I have cleaned everything reapplied thermal paste in d heat sink... The sound is reduced now a bit and the heat is reduced by 2 C but even then the values are way too high... Some say these might be faulty values... Am in India and the ambient temperature is about 30 C... So for me the values sound reasonable... And if change the fan speed to 2900 rpm using speedfan the temperature shoots upto 87-89 C... So am scared to do it too often... I have a plan though... Connecting my Air Conditioner's o/p using a tube like structure to the CPU case allowing cool air to flow through it... Will it in anyway harm my motherboard or processor, I mean there are chances (quite negligible though) that some minute water droplets be in cooled air from AC...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

Speedfan is good but it does need calibrating first. You should be able to get the CPU temperature from the BIOS (I can't say where, as it varies from BIOS to BIOS), that will give the most accurate reading.

Alternatively, if the temp. isn't in the BIOS, try 'PC Wizard 2009', free from *here* - This will show everything about your PC, including fan-speeds and temperatures. If you have Speedfan running permanently in your System-tray and showing your temps, you can use PC-Wizard to offset the Speedfan readings.

Once you've got accurate temperatures, we'll have a better idea for suitable cooling :smile:


----------



## andyarok (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

Thank you for your reply... But the problem with bios value is, it never shows how much load is on the CPU... Anyways its in high fifties or in low sixties... PC wizard isnt showing anything in XP... Probably a problem in PCWizard reading values in my system... Will Post the values soon from my windows 7...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

If the BIOS is showing high 'idle' temps. then the load temps can only be worse.

As you say, water-forming droplets are very unlikely, unless the A/C output is near-freezing - It's really viable to fit a 'filter' over the end of the air-duct to catch the moisture, as it would tend to form on the hot heatsink/CPU itself. 

You could try having the ducting end at the PC's case, then the cold air would have a chance to warm up slightly before hitting the hot components - That would completely minimise any chance of condensation forming.

Have you thought of adding extra case-fans front and back? They've dropped my PC temps by approx 10C-15C - 1 x 120mm fan sucking cool air into the case from the front and 2 x 80mm fans blowing hot air out the back.


----------



## andyarok (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

Once again Thank You dude... I never knew extra fans would reduce temps that much... Actually my BIOS shows a temperature of 72... It looks odd to me coz when my CPU is idle (after booting into the OS) the temp is around 58-59... Anyways Thank you for your suggestions... Will try it out as I already have an extra fan at the rear... As per your suggestion will try to add a fan at the front to blow in some air... Once I add the fan I will post the temperature and will mark the thread as solved...


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

If you force to cold of air such as from a air conditioner into the case you could have condensation problems and thats not good, as WereBo suggests you need a front fan.

I think at this point you need to clean and reapply thermal paste to the cpu/heatsink, sometimes old paste can dry out.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

Intel has a Desktop Utilities dashboard for the D915GAV model, get it. also on that webpage is a link for your D915GAV suggest you check that you have the latest drivers installed (in particular chipset and video.)


this grabs my attention....
Physical Memory : 1280 MB
Windows Performance Index : 3.3

index should be above 4 for gaming, (suggest 4gb of quality ram).
have a look here for gaming info, also check your aperture size.

as for injecting ac air into a pc case it may cause a problem. the ambient air inside the case is actually a part of the thermal cooling process and should be held at a relatively constant temperature so that the mobo components and peripheral devices are not thermally shocked.

a properly sized heatsink or cooler for your lga775 cpu would be the best choice.


----------



## andyarok (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

Thank you for your replies..will post the results in a day or two after adding extra fans... I have already replaced the thermal paste with Arctic silver 5...


----------



## speagle (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

if you are useing the factory hsf, maybe an aftermarket hsf would help. i don't recall seeing any mention of what hsf you are using.


----------



## andyarok (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

@Speagle
Yes, am still using the factory hsf and d noise it makes is awful..

@Doby and Werebo

I have installed two new fans. and it does make a difference only slightly though. the temp is being reduced by 6C.. That is quite good... But still would give a try with my AC.. 

@Stu_Computer

My performance index is very low due to my graphics card and not due to my Physical memory... And d problem is, d proper driver for graphics card was not installed. The performance index now (as I refreshed) is 4.5....

@all 

Will give a try for d AC and post d results in a week...
The extra fans will be enuf for now as it is winter but once we get to summer the room temp will go as high as 40C if not for AC... So will try with the AC using a filter as WereBo said...

Thankyou all for your replies..


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

Keeping a room temp of 21C to 27c using airconditioning is perfectly acceptable I would have a problem with inducing cool air directly from the conditioner, your computer with proper case fans should stay around 40c at idle and under 65c full load with the mentioned room temps. If not clean and reapply thermal paste to the cpu


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

Spegle has made the most valid point, although it was done in a way to not be understood easily.

To keep this simple there are a few factors you want to look at to cool your pc.

The first to tackle is the enclosures ambient temperature. In theory the more air you can flow throught the enclosure the cooler it will stay. This holds true for the most part. Keep in mind that every heat emitting component of your system (i.e. GPU, CPU, NB Chip, HDD and RAM) all contribute to raising the system temperature. To keep this cool you must increase not only the airflow into the case but exponentially out of the case. Depending on your cases design this may be easier said than done. A few simple mods that are achievable without cutting holes in the enclosure are;

1. Replacing system fans with higher efficiency versions. You want to keep the air flowing in the same general direction to avoid heat pockets forming inside the system. A good idea is to keep the front fan (if applicable) pulling air from outside the case into the case. The rear fans should exhaust the hot air from the case.

2. Replacing the power supply with a newer model. Look for a model with the honeycombed ventilation holes and a 120mm fan located on the underside. These newer style PWSs increase airflow exponentially. For example I use an eMachines µATX Case with a AMD PhenomII Quad core and SLI NVIDIA Geforce9500 with an ANTEC TP750 and my ambient temperature is 15° cooler than the stock P4 2.8 system I tore out of it...









3. Keeping the case free of obstruction is very important! In order for air to find its way into every vent and allow proper cooling the case should be set on a hard, clean surface and at least 8-10" away from any walls or obstructions. I have seen stock systems drop 5° just by doing that!

Now by reducing ambient you will have already lowered your CPUs heat. The thermal efficiency of a heatsink is normally measured in ° above ambient. The next step would be to increase the thermal efficiency of the heatsink. The best way to do this is to upgrade to a more efficient Heatsink. The stock heatsinks for CPUs usually have a low thermal efficiency. There are many heatsinks out there to choose from. Here are two of my favorites.

The Coolermaster Hyper N520 is the heatsink/fan I use in my PC. It is not an easy heatsink to install for it requires you to remove the board to attach the mounting hardware. Another heatsink from coolermaster I like is the GemniII. 









These are just suggestions as there are a veritable plethora of viable perfomance heatsinks on the market. The choice is ultimately yours but I believe these steps with an educated choice of heatsink and compound and your cooling woes will dissappear.

Hope I helped

Gavinzach

P.S. I almost forgot... Cable management can help with airflow issues as well. Your SATA drives pose little problem. If you have any PATA devices like the DVD drive the ribbon cables obstruct airflow. It is a good idea to use ties to bundle all cables and wires out of the way of the airflow and to keep them from in front of the fans.


----------



## andyarok (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Using Air Conditioner to cool the processor?*

@gavinzach

I also feel the same. I think I need to change the heat sink itself, because the temperature of the core alone doesnt match up with other temperatures. Either ways am fed up with this am gonna sell this P 4 and the 915GAV motherboard as pentium processors produce a lot of heat when compared with core processors...


----------

